

Starbucks takes to the rails - Seldaek
http://www.sbb.ch/en/station-services/on-the-train/rail-catering/starbucks.html

======
Seldaek
They unfortunately do not mention the traditional Starbucks Wi-Fi, but there
is a short note about mobile data at least: "Signal boosters will ensure a
better signal for your mobile devices."

Not quite sure what this is worth.

